# Anyone used Niacin to pass a drug test



## Bigwake20s (Mar 16, 2005)

Heard the herbal supplement Niacin can flush your system out if you have a week or som before a drug test. I've heard it flushes your system through your pores. Anyone got any info on it please post Thanx


----------



## Unregistered (Apr 6, 2005)

I heard the same thing. It cleans your blood lipids in your body where the THC is stored. Im no expert but it sounds like the truth


----------



## Unregistered (May 6, 2005)

yea i use the niacin all da time...it does clean out ya pores but it also makes u turn red ur skin feels like its burnin an u itch like a mofo...it dont happen till bout 45 min after u take it an lasts for bout an hours or more..the first time i tryed it it didnt work but my friend she took it an passed out after takin 2 of em dat freekd me out but i still took them the next time i took them they worked i was itchin a lot an i started to look like a big a** cherry i was red! but hey it worked but i take extra precaution an take more then im supposed to so my effects last longer but i kno its workin wen i turn red an start itchin!!


----------



## Unregistered (Jun 22, 2005)

My job has just informed me that there will be random drug testing. So any quick solutions on how to detoxify your sysem will be helpful if anyone has any suggestions. I've heard that niacin really works. Does anybody else have any stories to tell after using it?


----------

